# Upgrade to LOOK 585 from Felt



## malakingaso (May 4, 2009)

I currently ride a 56 cm Felt F75 and I am looking to upgrade to a 55 cm LOOK 585. 

Here is some information about me. I am 6' 1" and 220 lbs and this is my third year of riding. I ride for exercise but I ride a lot. I average about 20 miles (17 to 20 mph, depending on the ride) five days a week and 50 to 75 mils on Saturday's, so about 150 miles per week. 

I have talked to the sales reps / techs at my LBS and they say the 55 cm LOOK should work just fine for me. Unfortunately, the LOOK I am considering purchasing is used and is not local, so I cannot ride it before I buy it.

I have decided to upgrade as I want a lighter overall bike and better components. The LOOK has durace throughout and obviously is a full carbon frame with FSA Compact 34-50 carbon crank.

I know it is probably risky to buy a bike without ever seeing / riding it but it is a great deal on a great bike. Better than I can get locally, we have no LOOK bike shops and I haven't found any LOOK's for sale locally.

Are my sales reps / techs at my LBS right when they say I should have no problem with the 55 cm LOOK? 

Here are my measurements from the fit calculator at http://www.competitivecyclist.com

The Competitive Fit
Seat tube range c-c	57.6 - 58.1	
Seat tube range c-t	59.4 - 59.9	
Top tube length	56.6 - 57.0	
Stem Length	12.2 - 12.8	
BB-Saddle Position	79.2 - 81.2
Saddle-Handlebar	56.9 - 57.5
Saddle Setback	6.7 - 7.1

Thanks in advance for you advice.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I am 6"0' 176lbs and ride a 55cm 585 origin. It is likely the right size for you, unless you have unusual body dimensions. I don't trust the competitivecyclist fit as it can give bogus results. Trust your LBS on fit. New bikes usually require fitting adjustments, they can help.

I would never ride a used carbon frame unless I could absolutely guarantee it had never been crashed. Extra $ up front is worth not having the chance of $$$ hospital bills on hidden carbon damage failure.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

*55cm*

seems too small, but I don't know how you're proportioned.
I'd look for something with a top tube length similar to your current bike


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

if 55cm equates to size Large, it will be fine. 
I am 6 foot 1/2 inches and had a size L 585 Origin. It fitted perfectly so should do for you as well, as long as you don't have unsually short or long legs. 

Also, just check that not too much of the fork steerer has been cut. Ask the seller to emasure this for you. 

Good luck. They are great bikes but ask the seller for heaps of close up photos of all bike, showing the tube junctions, to ensure there are no cracks. My Look 585 did crack at the seat tube/bottom bracket lug junction, but was replaced under warranty.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

too small!!


----------



## andrew.wetdog (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm 5' 10.5" and ride a L 565 (same geometry as 585). I have average proportions and use a 110cm stem. The medium would have too much drop for me.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple...*

The head tube lengths are nearly identical. The reach on the LOOK is about 6mm shorter.

If your current bike fits, you might need one size longer stem on the LOOK. If you're using a 130 stem and/or have a lot of spacers under the stem, consider the 57cm LOOK.


----------

